# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Can steroids cause muscle spasms?

## WAMBAM

I have done a 10 week cycle of 250 teste and 300 EQ per week (on top of the 180 teste prescribed by my GP for TRT). Didn't notice a whole lot of difference in strength or gains. I then immediately turned up my dietary intake because I want to put on some weight. After a few weeks off cycle I then started a small cycle (6 weeks) of 500 teste and 600 EQ. (I go for surgery next week and just wanted to squeeze another one in). I have added 10 pounds since stopping my first cycle. But I recently have experienced muscle cramps or spasms. Not while doing a crunch for example, but go to lay on the floor (after doing 2 sets of 25 already) and it feels like an abdomen muscle tightens up real hard (I lay in the fetal position and breath heavy for a few minutes). Also get small muscle in forearm cramp the same kind of way after doing routine of biceps (curls, pullups, etc). I have slowly turned up the weight and reps but not extreme(I have lifted heavier in the past). This cramping thing is new and I was wondering if it was related to the increase in dosage.

----------


## MickeyKnox

No idea on the cramping - could be an anything really, including muscle spasms from AAS. But i simply wanted to educate you on the EQ and Test E. 

300mg EQ is a complete waste of time and money. And 6 wks is not enough time using EQ for you to benefit. Same with a long ester like Test E. Its sometimes takes up to 5-6wks for some (typically 4wks) for serum levels to spool up. Also, anything under 700mg/wk EQ and less than 12 wks (preferably 14-16) is really not going to do much for you in terms of body composition. 

Hope your surgery is successful!

----------


## MuscleInk

Many times, cramping can be as simple as an electrolyte imbalance or dehydration. What's your current water intake daily? Do you supplement with taurine? Have you had any recent blood work to look at electrolytes and/or kidney function?

----------


## ironbeck

The only AAS that gave me cramps and muscle spasms is Mast. Make sure you warm up properly and stretch, also keep your water intake up.

----------


## Sfla80

> The only AAS that gave me cramps and muscle spasms is Mast. Make sure you warm up properly and stretch, also keep your water intake up.


I wasn't going to comment until this post. Cycle I just ended test/mast. I constantly had "spasms" almost to the point of cramping. My pecs would twitch and make my arm jump. 

But I would take what muscle ink says, and check kidney functions and electro. He's usually spot on with these things.

----------


## WAMBAM

I understand 6 weeks is too short. I just wanted to see if I tollerated it ok. I also realize my weight change is due to diet and not likely AAS. 

Water intake is poor. I drink a lot of coffee and coke zero. Rarely water. Don't think I am dehydrated. I drink water when I run, which I have not since December because of foot issue (cortizone fixed that though). I don't supplement at all besides protein shakes. I read about electrolytes and zinc just googling muscle cramps. I was just curious if anyone was aware of a direct relationship to them and AAS. 

Re: surgery, sure it will go well. Had rotator cuff fixed and bicep tendon reattached on right shoulder 2 years ago and it is almost 100%. Now getting exactly the same thing done to left. Same surgeon, so expect good results. 

I should go to a different forum for advice on a good bulking cycle, right?

Appreciate the responses.

Oh, and no recent blood work except related to TRT.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I understand 6 weeks is too short. I just wanted to see if I tollerated it ok. I also realize my weight change is due to diet and not likely AAS. 
> 
> You realize that's like saying, 'i took creatine for one day just to see if i tolerated it.'. Yes i know its an extreme, but you get my point.
> 
> *Water intake is poor.* I drink a lot of coffee and coke zero. Rarely water. Don't think I am dehydrated. *I drink water when I run, which I have not since December*.... <---- Based on this statement, youre dehydrated for sure. Thats your answer, no doubt about it. . I don't supplement at all besides protein shakes. I read about electrolytes and zinc just googling muscle cramps. I was just curious if anyone was aware of a direct relationship to them and AAS. 
> 
> Re: surgery, sure it will go well. Had rotator cuff fixed and bicep tendon reattached on right shoulder 2 years ago and it is almost 100%. Now getting exactly the same thing done to left. Same surgeon, so expect good results. 
> 
> I should go to a different forum for advice on a good bulking cycle, right?
> ...


Force yourself to drink at least 3 liters of water a day. If you do, you should notice a marked difference within a week.

----------


## likelifting

> The only AAS that gave me cramps and muscle spasms is Mast. Make sure you warm up properly and stretch, also keep your water intake up.


And when I dropped Mast P from my cycle I cramped. I could flex and cramp just about any muscle. Really weird. Still not sure it was dropping Mast, but that was the only thing that changed.

Sorry OP for the OT.

----------


## Emerald

I've experienced muscle spasms. Usually painless, but occasionally intense pain. During sleep I've awoken with a horrible clenching of the back muscles. Nothing I'm worried about but I never had this pre steroid use

----------

